

Use Google as an instant count-down timer - Brajeshwar
https://www.google.com/#bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&fp=57426eb43351a40&q=timer+for+30+minutes&safe=active

======
ColinWright
I use this:
[http://e.ggtimer.com/5%20minutes](http://e.ggtimer.com/5%20minutes)

Simple, clean, uncluttered, and functional.

